# Ice Access



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Where do get ice access on phesant lake west of ellendale? I know this fall i was out there and the areators are by the boat ramp and i saw the signs that say enter at you own risk.

Just want to know where i can drive on the ice.


----------



## deankingfisher (Mar 15, 2007)

need some tips for icefishing dean_kingfis

:beer: her.yahoo.ca


----------

